# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  "Awareness behind the dream"

## Moonwatcher

What are people's experiences with what Waggoner calls "the awareness behind the dream"? He says he can bypass dream characters and shout up to the sky to get answers to questions, etc.

----------


## Kairos

Addressing the awareness behind the dream, yes, I do this on a regular basis. Especially when I have deeper questions. 
And it works! Amazing stuff happens.

I usually call out "Hey, Background Intelligence! [Followed by my question.]"  For some reason I don't feel comfortable 
with "Higher Self" I prefer to call 'them' (my higher aspects) "Background Intelligence." 
When no dream characters are around and I address the background intelligence I mostly end up talking to objects that
come alive to answer my questions. I recently spoke to the moon  :;-):  and a small ten inch dragon statue made of green jade. ^^
But I have also had the classic booming voice from the sky as well.

When dream characters are around the background intelligence usually picks a suitable dream character close by to speak 
through. The dream character then sort of channels my Higher Self. - Very exciting every time!

Also interesting: when I address the background intelligence in the presence of dream charcters, all dream characters will 
turn around and it's all eyes on me until one DC steps foward and starts answering my questions. Then the others continue 
to go about their 'personal' business and let me and the channeling dream character have a private conversation.

Sometimes when there are only few dream characters around I also like to pick one myself. Then I would approach them and 
address 'them' directly and say: "Background Intelligence: [Followed by my question]."


A lot of interesting things happen when you address the intelligence/awareness behind the dream. 
I can only recommend it! 
Especially if you have deeper questions, like for instance questions related to spirituality and metaphysics. 
But really you can ask 'them' anything.

Note: works best when you are determined. Speak/call out in a demanding/ an authoritative voice.

----------


## Moonwatcher

This sounds amazing! Thanks for the ideas.

Try as I might, I have never received a verbal answer from the background intelligence--or from any of the dream characters, after I address the background. But admittedly, I am not very experienced. Usually my lucidity only lasts a few seconds and I hastily shout my question into the sky, knowing I don't have much time. I need to work on stabilization. One time I shouted a question into the sky and, after a pause of a couple seconds, saw a very clear image that I took to be a kind of visual, Delphic response. But I'm beginning to think it may have just been a stray, hypnagogic hallucination, because I started to wake up and have since seen similar things in other dreams when waking.

----------

